# New CWC Bale Feeder



## CWC83 (Nov 14, 2015)

Greetings,
Thought I'd post a link to an article about our new bale feeders and see what you guys think. I'll add some photos as well. Thanks!

http://www.farmandlivestockdirector...oveable_heavyduty_bale_feeder_launched_by_cwc


----------



## winter (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks and looking good!


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Looking nice


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

No offense but looks like the cows will waste allot of hay. They usually do with those kind of feeders.


----------

